# Seat Ibiza Cupra



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I have one of these while my car is being repaired. Pretty quick, & for a cheap car really really good. Knocks spots of the focus etc...

Cannot wait to get my TT back though, it is going to feel so fast ...


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

With 180BHP and no 4wd hardware to carry around, its not a lot slower than the 225 ...


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I know what you mean, but it feels much smoother & less powerful...


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeh it's a great car to drive  really good fun with a sharp turn in and good response through the steering. Good brakes....great engine etc etc.. 8)


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Mates got one of these, I had a drive the other day and was really impressed - for the money it really is pretty good! ;D


----------

